# Toyota Matrix check engine codes pulled are P0446 and P1693 what's wrong?



## Don2222 (Aug 8, 2013)

Hello

It is a 2003 Toyota Matrix with the sports package. Auto transmission and 11:5-1 compression

P0446 and P1693 - Evap System and Tachometer open but it works?

Looks like P1693 is a dirty screen in the Oil Contol Valve OCV?
http://matrixowners.com/index.php?/topic/97018-no-lift-vvtli-p1693/

*Where is that OCV valve located?*

P0446 check code video


----------



## Bret Hart (Aug 9, 2013)

Click on product images: http://www.toyotapartsoverstock.com...FT-TIMING-OIL-CONTROL/3920673/1533022020.html


----------

